# DBall vs. wayner123



## DBall

Instead of threadjacking all the other threads here, I've created a place for wayner and I to beat the piss out of each other. :tu

This started in the Threat Down/Code Red thread like this:

Me hitting wayner:



> Dball hit me hard and right on the temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the bomb!! I will admit this one threw me for a little loop. But much like Rocky in Rocky III, "is that all you got?" :bx


and him striking back with this:



> Wayner got me last week... here's the pics to prove it. Nice hit, but NY is still alive :tu
> 
> Never had the DCM, so this will be a first. Thanks man!!!


I guess that makes it my turn. I was going to wait for a special something, but that can be incorporated in a later bomb. For now:

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 4121 7431

:tu


----------



## mitro

You two really just ought to confess your love for each other and get it over! It just like pullin' the girls pigtail when you were in 1st grade. We all know what the real meaning of all this is. :r


----------



## DBall

Disclaimer:

I sent one bomb to him for the Threat Down/Code Red and he sent out about 7 or so to multiple targets. It would be unfair to not mention that.



From this point forward, though, gloves are off. It's one on one now!

:ss


----------



## wayner123

Is wayner gonna have a to slap a BOTL??










I'll take that challenge. Not sure how it works, except I think the last to send will be the winner?? Or is it tit for tat?


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> I sent one bomb to him for the Threat Down/Code Red and he sent out about 7 or so to multiple targets. It would be unfair to not mention that.
> 
> From this point forward, though, gloves are off. It's one on one now!
> 
> :ss


Oh and thanks for realizing that as well. But the count was actually 10 packages. Including some across the border!!


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I'll take that challenge. Not sure how it works, except I think the last to send will be the winner?? Or is it tit for tat?


I'm not sure, huckleberry. I guess we'll figure that out as we go along... are there really rules in war?

Honestly, I have no clue either. I'll just bomb you until you accept defeat.

:tu


----------



## DragonMan

o o


----------



## ZYA_LTR

DBall said:


> I'm not sure, huckleberry. I guess we'll figure that out as we go along... are there really rules in war?
> 
> Honestly, I have no clue either. I'll just bomb you until you accept defeat.
> 
> :tu


I don't think so, just knock the snot outta him...Down with Florida!!!!

ooo


----------



## DBall

The first volley left today. This could be a very short war... :tu


----------



## TripleF

Always pulling for a fellow Rochesteronian to win the bombing war.

Go get 'em Dball!!!


----------



## icehog3

I'll wait for the movie.


----------



## Darrell

DBall said:


> From this point forward, though, *pants* are off. It's one on one now!
> 
> :ss


I ****ing knew it. Get a room you nancy. :r


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> I'm not sure, huckleberry. I guess we'll figure that out as we go along... are there really rules in war?
> 
> Honestly, I have no clue either. I'll just bomb you until you accept defeat.
> 
> :tu


There absolutely are rules to wars

WIN!!!!!!!!!

Nothing else matters

Ron


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> There absolutely are rules to wars
> 
> WIN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing else matters
> 
> Ron


Then that is what I must do!


----------



## wayner123

Well Dball's end landed today. This was a hard hit, no way around it. I guess Dball figured he better go big or go home!!










I have only begun to fight!! Thanks so much for the great and awesome hit. I just hope you didn't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## rx2010

wayner123 said:


> Well Dball's end landed today. This was a hard hit, no way around it. I guess Dball figured he better go big or go home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only begun to fight!! Thanks so much for the great and awesome hit. I just hope you didn't put all your eggs in one basket.


niiiiice hit, those look GOOD:dr


----------



## Troop_lee

Nice hit!!


----------



## DBall

Wayne, I'm glad they made it to ya safely... those Serie G's should hold you over for a while.

:tu

So... do ya give up yet? :ss


----------



## Papichulo

wayner123 said:


> Well Dball's end landed today. This was a hard hit, no way around it. I guess Dball figured he better go big or go home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only begun to fight!! Thanks so much for the great and awesome hit. I just hope you didn't put all your eggs in one basket.


Wow, is that a Davidoff Millinium! One of the best NCs out there.


----------



## DBall

Papichulo said:


> Wow, is that a Davidoff Millinium! One of the best NCs out there.


Actually it's a Davi 2000 (which is also a stellar smoke). The Millennium is a great smoke as well... mmmmmm... Davidoff... :dr

PS Now I know what you like... you better stay on my good side...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Very very nice!!
:tu


----------



## DBall

Looks like I may have destroyed Mr. Wayner................


----------



## TimButz2

DBall said:


> Looks like I may have destroyed Mr. Wayner................


Those Floridian sure do like getting smacked around, don't they


----------



## DBall

TimButz2 said:


> Those Floridian sure do like getting smacked around, don't they


I think this one in particular is done for!!!


----------



## wayner123

Hey, I am not down by any means from your bomb. I have got some bad cold/flu bug and it's put me down for the count. Hopefully it will leave soon. This is still going on and you are still going to lose.


----------



## TimButz2

wayner123 said:


> Hey, I am not down by any means from your bomb. I have got some bad cold/flu bug and it's put me down for the count. Hopefully it will leave soon. This is still going on and you are still going to lose.


Blah Blah Blah!!!


----------



## mitro

You guys are going to waste so much money on shipping when you could have just gone ballz out at the start and made your kill early. <sigh> ...noobs. <shakes head>



Ooh... I just had a good idear! A Bombing tournament!


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Hey, I am not down by any means from your bomb. I have got some bad cold/flu bug and it's put me down for the count. Hopefully it will leave soon. This is still going on and you are still going to lose.


Christmas colds suck the worst... hope ya get better soon, man. 

You just let me know when you're ready... I'm not going anywhere.

Merry Christmas, man!


----------



## dayplanner

Wayne, you must go HAND DELIVER the next bomb.


----------



## DBall

Advil said:


> Wayne, you must go HAND DELIVER the next bomb.


Don't get me sick!!!


----------



## wayner123

Well I am back and feeling better! Let the bombing war recommence!:gn:gn

0103 8555 7492 5140 6399

I have made it my goal to make sure you lose. :hn


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Well I am back and feeling better! Let the bombing war recommence!:gn:gn
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 5140 6399
> 
> I have made it my goal to make sure you lose. :hn


Let the destruction commence!


----------



## TimButz2

Troop_lee said:


> Let the destruction commence!


Bla Bla Bla!!!


----------



## wayner123

Your item was delivered at 9:14 AM on December 31, 2007 in ROCHESTER, NY 14607

Hmmm, I guess this was a quick war. Seems Mr. Dball couldn't climb out of the rubble.


----------



## Troop_lee

wayner123 said:


> Your item was delivered at 9:14 AM on December 31, 2007 in ROCHESTER, NY 14607
> 
> Hmmm, I guess this was a quick war. Seems Mr. Dball couldn't climb out of the rubble.


Sure looks that way bro!! :mn


----------



## DBall

I got a nice little smack in the mail... unfortunately, I have company from out of town and I'm working (yesterday and today) so it's been a bit hectic. Until a picture can be snapped, here's the damage:

3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros (I like these a lot)

and 5 La Aurora 1495 robustos... one with each new wrapper. Holts had a sale on these a week or so back and I bought 2 of these 5 packs... now I've got 3... (which gives me 2 of each to smoke and 1 to put away for a while).

I'll post pics when I get a second. Thanks Wayner!!!


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I got a nice little smack in the mail... unfortunately, I have company from out of town and I'm working (yesterday and today) so it's been a bit hectic. Until a picture can be snapped, here's the damage:
> 
> 3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros (I like these a lot)
> 
> and 5 La Aurora 1495 robustos... one with each new wrapper. Holts had a sale on these a week or so back and I bought 2 of these 5 packs... now I've got 3... (which gives me 2 of each to smoke and 1 to put away for a while).
> 
> I'll post pics when I get a second. Thanks Wayner!!!


No problem.

So do you give up?? :gn


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> No problem.
> 
> So do you give up?? :gn


Give up?! :r:r:r:r:r:r:r

You have got to be kidding.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Give up?! :r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> You have got to be kidding.


Well, you've got to do more than just talk :BS


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Well, you've got to do more than just talk :BS


Take a look at that last bomb, Mr Wayne... I'm certainly not "just talking".

:tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Take a look at that last bomb, Mr Wayne... I'm certainly not "just talking".
> 
> :tu


One bomb and you are done?? :r I thought this was a war!!:gn

You are doing nothing more than talking right now. I believe we both are still standing and have gone tit for tat. I am just waiting to see what your next move will be. Trust me, you will not get up from my next hit :bx


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Trust me, you will not get up from my next hit :bx


:r... that almost sounds like a threat. :bx


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> :r... that almost sounds like a threat. :bx


Nope that is a fact :tu

You gonna do somethin' or just stand there and bleed?


----------



## DBall

0103 8555 7491 8409 3802 :tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> 0103 8555 7491 8409 3802 :tu


Hopefully this arrives today, so I can send out your demise this week.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Hopefully this arrives today, so I can send out your demise this week.


Wayne, I apologize... I printed that thing out and have even sent the package yet. I was waiting for a special something to arrive and I really thought it would be here by now. If it doesn't arrive today, I will just send out today save it for the next round.

Again, man... sorry.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Wayne, I apologize... I printed that thing out and have even sent the package yet. I was waiting for a special something to arrive and I really thought it would be here by now. If it doesn't arrive today, I will just send out today save it for the next round.
> 
> Again, man... sorry.


Ahhhh, so putting up numbers without sending, tsk tsk.:bn

I hope everyone else sees this :r:r:r

No worries. Wait until it arrives. I do not want you to have any excuse for when you give up after I have sent mine out.

P.S. On a serious note, they should have given you a tracking number for whatever you are waiting on right?? I hope this isn't the same thing you were waiting on last time. That would suck.


----------



## rx2010

so uh... why don't you two quit flirting and just get married or something?


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I hope this isn't the same thing you were waiting on last time. That would suck.


No... this isn't the same thing as before, this is something I bought recently that looks like it shipped a little later than I expected.


----------



## wayner123

Can I start checking the tracking number again??

No rush, just wondering. I always enjoy the excitement of the non updates and aggravation that the USPS gives me. :r


----------



## Conch Republican

rx2010 said:


> so uh... why don't you two quit flirting and just get married or something?


ROFL!!

And I think DBall is getting married...just not to Wayner:ss


----------



## DBall

I'm still waiting... but I will send out tomorrow regardless.

I'll just substitute. :tu


----------



## DBall

I just realized that there was no pic of wayner's last hit up, so here it is...


----------



## wayner123

You mean you haven't smoked them yet??:bn


Btw, you are only delaying the inevitable. :hn


----------



## jaymz

can you buy a sampler pack with all 5 different LA 1495's anywhere? It would be interesting to taste the difference between them.


----------



## wayner123

jaymz said:


> can you buy a sampler pack with all 5 different LA 1495's anywhere? It would be interesting to taste the difference between them.


Yeah, it's called the La Aurora's King of the Jungle Sampler, found at holts.


----------



## wayner123

Well, Dball is at it again. This time he bombed me with a great looking sampler.










I have been wanting to try a Diplimatico's and I do love my Trinidad's. Heck they all look tasty. It's hard not to go ahead and light one up without letting it rest first. Thanks so much Dball. :ss

Unfortunately, there was no letter. I guess Dball may be getting tired of smack talking? Or maybe he is getting scared? Who knows 

One thing I do know is that I sincerely appreciate this gift, but your fate has been sealed. I DO NOT give up!! Actually, I am actually a little sad. Because I know my next hit is going to take you out completely. :mn Oh well, it was fun while it lasted, :r:r


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Unfortunately, there was no letter. I guess Dball may be getting tired of smack talking? Or maybe he is getting scared? Who knows


Ahh crap... it's in my room still. Apparently it didn't want to go to FL.



wayner123 said:


> One thing I do know is that I sincerely appreciate this gift, but your fate has been sealed. I DO NOT give up!! Actually, I am actually a little sad. Because I know my next hit is going to take you out completely. :mn Oh well, it was fun while it lasted, :r:r


I'm glad you got it... I wanted to send out a little all-habanos sampler to ya. I've already got plans for the next one, though, so I'm not too worried about giving up...

:tu

Enjoy em, man!


----------



## Old Sailor

wayner123 said:


> Well, Dball is at it again. This time he bombed me with a great looking sampler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to try a Diplimatico's and I do love my Trinidad's. Heck they all look tasty. It's hard not to go ahead and light one up without letting it rest first. Thanks so much Dball. :ss
> 
> Unfortunately, there was no letter. I guess Dball may be getting tired of smack talking? Or maybe he is getting scared? Who knows
> 
> One thing I do know is that I sincerely appreciate this gift, but your fate has been sealed. I DO NOT give up!! Actually, I am actually a little sad. Because I know my next hit is going to take you out completely. :mn Oh well, it was fun while it lasted, :r:r


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## wayner123

Well, I told you Dball.... This one is going to put you under! :r:hn:mn










0103 8555 7493 2252 3468

You may try to get up after this one, but I doubt it. Just go ahead and admit defeat. You and your whole syndicate.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Well, I told you Dball.... This one is going to put you under! :r:hn:mn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 2252 3468
> 
> You may try to get up after this one, but I doubt it. Just go ahead and admit defeat. You and your whole syndicate.


The "whole syndicate" has nothing to do with this... it's between you and I, unless you're bombing everyone, that is... :r

(by the way, I'm fairly certain I won't be admitting defeat, although I am curious as to what you are sending that could make you think otherwise).


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> The "whole syndicate" has nothing to do with this... it's between you and I, unless you're bombing everyone, that is... :r
> 
> (by the way, I'm fairly certain I won't be admitting defeat, although I am curious as to what you are sending that could make you think otherwise).


As a matter of fact I have hit the whole syndicate (at least all the original members). I have not heard so much as a peep from them since my bombs hit them. They shrunk down into their holes and let you fight their battle for them it seems.

BTW, I thought you were their leader? If you take out the head it all falls apart.

Trust me, it would take a couple Atomic bomb's from you to do any type of retaliation, at all, once mine hits. :gn


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> As a matter of fact I have hit the whole syndicate (at least all the original members). I have not heard so much as a peep from them since my bombs hit them. They shrunk down into their holes and let you fight their battle for them it seems.
> 
> BTW, I thought you were their leader? If you take out the head it all falls apart.
> 
> Trust me, it would take a couple Atomic bomb's from you to do any type of retaliation, at all, once mine hits. :gn


Nope... I'm not the leader... there's no official structure.

I look forward to this, Mr. Wayne. We'll see if your bite is worse than your bark...


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Nope... I'm not the leader... there's no official structure.
> 
> I look forward to this, Mr. Wayne. We'll see if your bite is worse than your bark...


And so it begins and ends at the same time:

_Your item arrived at 8:16 AM on January 31, 2008 in ROCHESTER, NY 14603._


----------



## Darrell

This thread is Brokeback Mountain: Club Stogie Edition. 

:bn


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> This thread is Brokeback Mountain: Club Stogie Edition.
> 
> :bn


uh-oh.. someone is feeling neglected... :r:r:r


----------



## wayner123

Darrell said:


> This thread is Brokeback Mountain: Club Stogie Edition.
> 
> :bn


Weren't you a member of the syndicate once??


----------



## Darrell

wayner123 said:


> Weren't you a member of the syndicate once??


Aren't you the leader of Wayner and Dball's broke back love triangle? :r


----------



## wayner123

Darrell said:


> Aren't you the leader of Wayner and Dball's broke back love triangle? :r


Yes I am. But you are avoiding the question. :tu


----------



## Darrell

wayner123 said:


> Yes I am. But you are avoiding the question. :tu


LOL, I'm still a Syndicate member. I think? :r


----------



## DBall

You two need a room?


I'm gonna go home and see what all this yapping is about... :tu


----------



## DBall

I got a really tiny, little bomb from wayner. Hardly even a slap... 

pics to follow...


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I got a really tiny, little bomb from wayner. Hardly even a slap...
> 
> pics to follow...


WOW you are more delusional than I would have thought. :r:chk:r


----------



## DBall

DBall said:


> I got a really tiny, little bomb from wayner. Hardly even a slap...
> 
> pics to follow...


:r

Of course, the above is an untruth. The pics below are start to finish...

I got f**king slapped like Tina. I oughtta start calling wayner Ike.

This is one hell of a hit! The bottom shelf has two dividers and is deep as hell... the top has a divider, and the box has a lock (which is an ass-kickingly cool feature... as long as I don't lose the key). I don't know the exact dimensions or how many smokes it'll hold, but there's a LOT of room in it. The thing that had the foam in it was emptied and cleaned out and the 65% beads that accompanied it fit in there perfectly.

Not only that, the sick bastage throws in a digital hydrometer to make sure it all stays good.

Of course, it's not a bomb without smokes, eh? 2 Cab petites and a PAM 26 accompanied the whole setup.

What the hell is wrong with you, man?! I'm gonna have to clean out a pretty big area for this thing...

I'm not out, but I'm hit hard as hell. I think my favorite part was the key taped to the flap of the box... .

I gotta find something to end this battle, man. I don't think I can survive hits like this.

Thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## Darrell

So where did Wayner engrave "Wayner + Dball FOREVER"? I cannot seem to find it, but I know it's there. :r


----------



## LordOfWu

:al

I think I must be seeing things...that can't be right...OMG, it is right! That is just more than this newbie can take, I mean that's the big leagues...seriously!

:mn


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> :r


I love this shot. Looks as if you got knocked out and are looking up :bx

Don't forget the tin of Don Lino Africa's!!

Btw, you can find out more about the humi here: http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=HUM-150B

It makes for a really really nice desktop humi. Like I said, "IF" you are able to retaliate it would take a LOT to do so, you need to just go ahead and admit defeat. :ss


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> I love this shot. Looks as if you got knocked out and are looking up :bx


Yeah... that was intentional. :tu


wayner123 said:


> Don't forget the tin of Don Lino Africa's!!


Oh yeah.. the Africa's... I don't know how I forgot that, as those are some of my absolute favorite cigars (and that's my favorite size of them).

Btw, you can find out more about the humi here: http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=HUM-150B

It makes for a really really nice desktop humi. Like I said, "IF" you are able to retaliate it would take a LOT to do so, you need to just go ahead and admit defeat. :ss[/quote]

Oh no.... I can't admit defeat, man. Not my style.

Al chest puffing aside, though, this is a hell of a hit man!

Oh... another funny ass thing. Check out all the stamps on the box (first picture)... :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Oh no.... I can't admit defeat, man. Not my style.


You should look here then. Fits you perfectly. :r :chk

http://www.askmen.com/money/mafioso_100/134_mafia.html



DBall said:


> Oh... another funny ass thing. Check out all the stamps on the box (first picture)... :r:r:r:r:r


Yeah, I guess they put all those on there after I paid for it. I paid for the online form and then realized I only put 1 lb in it. They had to make up the rest at the PO. :r:r


----------



## wayner123

Darrell said:


> So where did Wayner engrave "Wayner + Dball FOREVER"? I cannot seem to find it, but I know it's there. :r


In all the explosion I totally missed this comment.

I am very sorry, but you need to realize it's over between us Darrell. We had good times, but you never came through when you were needed. So get it through your head and stop all these jealous comments. :r:r


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I gotta find something to end this battle, man. I don't think I can survive hits like this.
> 
> Thanks man!!!!!!


Found anything yet?? :r:r

Like I said, it takes a big man to admit he was beaten. Take your ball and go home now. :bx


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Found anything yet?? :r:r
> 
> Like I said, it takes a big man to admit he was beaten. Take your ball and go home now. :bx


:r

Slow down there chief... I'm in the middle of *this *right now. You'll get something sooner than later, don't worry...

Sheesh.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> :r
> 
> Slow down there chief... I'm in the middle of *this *right now. You'll get something sooner than later, don't worry...
> 
> Sheesh.


I am in no hurry. Just don't take too long.... You might find yourself down yet another bomb :tu

oh and if you can't fight on two fronts, then you REALLY should admit defeat. ROFL


----------



## Darrell

wayner123 said:


> I am in no hurry. Just don't take too long.... You might find yourself down yet another bomb :tu
> 
> oh and if you can't fight on two fronts, then you REALLY should admit defeat. ROFL


Fish much?

I sure do, but not for cigars.


----------



## wayner123

Darrell said:


> Fish much?
> 
> I sure do, but not for cigars.


HUH??


----------



## tenbaseg

Wow, all that's left is a dirt nap. Bomb diggity.


----------



## wayner123

Hello.... Hello....... Hello????

Now just because you ignore it, doesn't mean it's going to go away. Either admit you were beaten (so we can end this) or do something. :ss


----------



## DBall

I was out of town for the last few days and just got back last night. Right now, we are even on the sending/receiving (3 to 3), so I'm gonna send one more and be done after that... I want to go back to focusing on bombing the hell out of the newbs. :tu

So... what do you say, a duel-style finale? We pick a day we both send (like next monday) and launch the final volley..... I think it's the only way to conclude a war like this (as neither of us are the type to admit defeat... seriously, I could send you a new car and you'd "still be standing"  ).

Ready for the end, Mr Wayner?


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I was out of town for the last few days and just got back last night. Right now, we are even on the sending/receiving (3 to 3), so I'm gonna send one more and be done after that... I want to go back to focusing on bombing the hell out of the newbs. :tu
> 
> So... what do you say, a duel-style finale? We pick a day we both send (like next monday) and launch the final volley..... I think it's the only way to conclude a war like this (as neither of us are the type to admit defeat... seriously, I could send you a new car and you'd "still be standing"  ).
> 
> Ready for the end, Mr Wayner?


Well... that sounds nice, but if we were just going off of who hit the most times, then I would have sent more frequently. You are on the losing end right now :tu:r

I have no problem admitting if I was beaten. If you were to send a car, I would certainly admit defeat. Heck, if you were to send something better than what I sent you this last hit, I would admit defeat. I just want YOU to admit defeat. Read that link I put above about it. I meant it as a joke at first, but it has some good points in it.

If you want to send me something one more time, that's fine. But if you are never going to admit you are beaten, then don't worry about it. Cause I would go over the top again, and you would just stay delusional :r:chk


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Well... that sounds nice, but if we were just going off of who hit the most times, then I would have sent more frequently. You are on the losing end right now :tu:r
> 
> I have no problem admitting if I was beaten. If you were to send a car, I would certainly admit defeat. Heck, if you were to send something better than what I sent you this last hit, I would admit defeat. I just want YOU to admit defeat. Read that link I put above about it. I meant it as a joke at first, but it has some good points in it.
> 
> If you want to send me something one more time, that's fine. But if you are never going to admit you are beaten, then don't worry about it. Cause I would go over the top again, and you would just stay delusional :r:chk


I'm delusional? OK.

If I were genuinely defeated, I would certainly admit it... but I'm not. However, we could go back and forth forever like this with our retaliation increasing exponentially each time.

I felt as though we were pretty much neck in neck for a while until the humidor hit, now I most definitely am quite far behind and need to catch up... I've got no problem saying I'm on the "losing end" at the moment, but can you honestly tell me that if I go one up and put you behind (as I am now) that you will quit? Of course not, and neither would I. That's why I'm looking to put a civil end to this (before one of us _does_ send a car...) :r

To recap... I would admit defeat if I felt I couldn't one-up you, I'm just not there yet... :tu


----------



## wayner123

:tu


DBall said:


> I'm delusional? OK.
> 
> If I were genuinely defeated, I would certainly admit it... but I'm not. However, we could go back and forth forever like this with our retaliation increasing exponentially each time.
> 
> I felt as though we were pretty much neck in neck for a while until the humidor hit, now I most definitely am quite far behind and need to catch up... I've got no problem saying I'm on the "losing end" at the moment, but can you honestly tell me that if I go one up and put you behind (as I am now) that you will quit? Of course not, and neither would I. That's why I'm looking to put a civil end to this (before one of us _does_ send a car...) :r
> 
> To recap... I would admit defeat if I felt I couldn't one-up you, I'm just not there yet... :tu


I say what I mean. If you were to send a better hit than what I hit you with, I would admit I was beaten. That's why I keep poking the flames. You "say" you can do better, so let's see it. :gnBut like I said, that would be hard for you to accomplish  :r

So then, what would it take for YOU to feel that you were beaten, shy of a vehicle? :hn

And.. remember you were the one who picked this fight...:b


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> And.. remember you were the one who picked this fight...:b


Indeed... and I'm figuring on a sane way to end it.

So... are you up for the duel-style finale or what?


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Indeed... and I'm figuring on a sane way to end it.
> 
> So... are you up for the duel-style finale or what?


And.... then what? This last bomb winner takes all? I'm not understanding your duel ruling for a winner. :SM


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> And.... then what? This last bomb winner takes all? I'm not understanding your duel ruling for a winner. :SM


It could just be a way to end the war... There are no rules as far as I know... hell, we could put it up to a poll if you'd like.

I have a hell of a finale lined up. :tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> It could just be a way to end the war... There are no rules as far as I know... hell, we could put it up to a poll if you'd like.
> 
> I have a hell of a finale lined up. :tu


A poll to determine the winner?? Sounds great, but I doubt many will have interest in our quarrel. :chk

But nonetheless, let's do it. Next monday will be a fine day.


----------



## Ron1YY

Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!!! Where is my popcorn maker!!!!!!! This has been a great thread!!!! Lots of great hits back and forth!!!!


Watching is almost as good as joining a new war!!!


Ron


----------



## Finfan

why put off til next week what we can do today. I find myself home on a rare day off. The missus had to work, so she is not here to assign me chores. So I read thru this war...and its "even" now. 3 and 3. many are off today. let the jungle decide...i can hear the crowd roaring for the demise of one...

great read, nonetheless


----------



## zipper

DBall said:


> I have a hell of a finale lined up. :tu


I hope it is what I think it is...

Duel on!!


----------



## CigarMonkel

Hurray!!!! Let The Games Begin!!!! Letsssss Ggggeettttt Rreeeaaaddddyyyyy Ttooo Rrrrruuuuummmmbbbblllllleeeeeeeee!


----------



## Troop_lee

Finfan said:


> why put off til next week what we can do today. I find myself home on a rare day off. The missus had to work, so she is not here to assign me chores. So I read thru this war...a*nd its "even" now. 3 and 3.* many are off today. let the jungle decide...i can hear the crowd roaring for the demise of one...
> 
> great read, nonetheless


I don't think it is, Wayne is one hit up, and that was the humidor, he's winning. I'm not even sure why dball is still in this.


----------



## DBall

Troop_lee said:


> I don't think it is, Wayne is one hit up, and that was the humidor, he's winning. I'm not even sure why dball is still in this.


If we are going by counting, we are even... I sent 3 and Wayne sent 3. I could multi-quote each one, but that would be a pain.

The humi was a nice hit, but still, this final volley will easily determine the winner.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> If we are going by counting, we are even... I sent 3 and Wayne sent 3. I could multi-quote each one, but that would be a pain.
> 
> The humi was a nice hit, but still, this final volley will easily determine the winner.


See that's just the thing. We aren't going by count. At least I thought were weren't. 

I thought it worked like this:

Think like tennis. You hit a serve. I sent back a volley. You could have missed the volley, but you backhanded it back to me. I came with a nice forehand and you returned with a slicer. Then I sent back a scorching forehand. Even though we both hit the ball three times, it's in your court. If you fail to return volley you LOSE. And to return the forehand winner, it will have to be a miracle shot! That's how I see it. Or else I would have to send double time to get one up (which if I had known the "rules", I would have sent numerous bombs instead of just returning volley)!

Remember you are the one who challenged me and you are the one who is going to lose!! :r:r


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> See that's just the thing. We aren't going by count. At least I thought were weren't.
> 
> I thought it worked like this:
> 
> Think like tennis. You hit a serve. I sent back a volley. You could have missed the volley, but you backhanded it back to me. I came with a nice forehand and you returned with a slicer. Then I sent back a scorching forehand. Even though we both hit the ball three times, it's in your court. If you fail to return volley you LOSE. And to return the forehand winner, it will have to be a miracle shot! That's how I see it. Or else I would have to send double time to get one up (which if I had known the "rules", I would have sent numerous bombs instead of just returning volley)!
> 
> Remember you are the one who challenged me and you are the one who is going to lose!! :r:r


wow... neither one of you are actually reading these responses. :r

You are right, it's not by number. I could have sent a bomb a day and so could you. Obviously we didn't because that's not what it's about. The tennis analogy is apt, I was merely correcting Troop's assessment of how many were sent:



> I don't think it is, Wayne is *one hit up*, and that was the humidor, he's winning.


I was advising him that, if we were going by counting (as he was), it would be tied at 3-3... we determined that we weren't a long time ago though.

This is making my head hurt. I have a return volley going out on Monday. In fact, I could do it before Monday, even... whenever you are ready.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> This is making my head hurt. I have a return volley going out on Monday. In fact, I could do it before Monday, even... whenever you are ready.


Monday is still good for me. I thought you were finished by my last hit and that you certainly would see that you are beat. But I guess come next week you will see for certain, right? Next week there will be a winner?? You agree to that?


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Monday is still good for me. I thought you were finished by my last hit and that you certainly would see that you are beat. But I guess come next week you will see for certain, right? Next week there will be a winner?? You agree to that?


A winner or a draw. Either way, a conclusion... I have a wedding and honeymoon to save up for!!! This last hit will be brutal and decisive, though. You're definitely gonna need to be on your A-game.

Good luck. :gn:hn


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> If we are going by counting, we are even... I sent 3 and Wayne sent 3. I could multi-quote each one, but that would be a pain.
> 
> The humi was a nice hit, but still, this final volley will easily determine the winner.





DBall said:


> wow... neither one of you are actually reading these responses. :r
> 
> You are right, it's not by number. I could have sent a bomb a day and so could you. Obviously we didn't because that's not what it's about. The tennis analogy is apt, I was merely correcting Troop's assessment of how many were sent:
> 
> I was advising him that, if we were going by counting (as he was), it would be tied at 3-3... we determined that we weren't a long time ago though.
> 
> This is making my head hurt. I have a return volley going out on Monday. In fact, I could do it before Monday, even... whenever you are ready.


Ok, I stand corrected. Sorry, I had a headache today. Whatever your out gunned dball.


----------



## DBall

Troop_lee said:


> Ok, I stand corrected. Sorry, I had a headache today.


no problem, bro... today has _been_ a headache for me... work is obnoxious!



Troop_lee said:


> Whatever your out gunned dball.


We'll see...


----------



## Troop_lee

DBall said:


> no problem, bro... today has _been_ a headache for me... work is obnoxious!
> 
> We'll see...


I know what he's sending, good luck!


----------



## wayner123

Troop_lee said:


> I know what he's sending, good luck!


You better not tell him either, I still remember the photoshop fiasco!


----------



## shilala

I read this whole thing. I spit on the screen laughing when you guys came out of the closet. Brokeback lovesicles. Bwah-hahahahaha


----------



## DBall

Phase 1 completed. This shall be a grand finale indeed...

:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

WOOHOO!!!!!! Waiting to see the fireworks!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!! Waiting to see the fireworks!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:tpd:


----------



## freakygar

I know, I'm new and all and I should keep my mouth shut but thats not my nature. 

This is better than a cat fight! I think it is a cat fight. I can't wait to see how this long distance romance ends!

:ss


----------



## zipper

ahc4353 said:


> I know, I'm new and all and I should keep my mouth shut but thats not my nature.
> 
> This is better than a cat fight! I think it is a cat fight. I can't wait to see how this long distance romance ends!
> 
> :ss


This one is going to end in flames:gn


----------



## freakygar

zipper said:


> This one is going to end in flames:gn


Right now wayner123 owns DBall. No question.
DBall is going to have to send the car. It's his only way to top wayner123!


----------



## wayner123

ahc4353 said:


> *Right now wayner123 owns DBall*. No question.
> DBall is going to have to send the car. It's his only way to top wayner123!


You may be new around here, but you are wise beyond your years!!


----------



## freakygar

Damn, my bad, I thought I sent a PM to Zipper!

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## zipper

ahc4353 said:


> Damn, my bad, I thought I sent a PM to Zipper!
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r


PM Sent


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Right now wayner123 owns DBall. No question.
> DBall is going to have to send the car. It's his only way to top wayner123!


I'll admit he's got the one-up now, but that's all about to change. Stick around and see... :tu


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> I'll admit he's got the one-up now, but that's all about to change. Stick around and see... :tu


What's on the way, a Vinotemp pre-loaded with cigars from ISOM? Now that would impress me and I'm hard to impress.  

What the delivery ETA?


----------



## wayner123

ahc4353 said:


> What's on the way, a Vinotemp pre-loaded with cigars from ISOM? Now that would impress me and I'm hard to impress.
> 
> What the delivery ETA?


Nah, about the only thing "on the way" from Dball is more :BS

:r:r


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> What's on the way, a Vinotemp pre-loaded with cigars from ISOM?


Yeah, and I'm sending it on a cessna that he can keep, too... :r 



ahc4353 said:


> What the delivery ETA?


Hmm... it depends on what phase you are referencing. Let's say throughout next week... :tu


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Nah, about the only thing "on the way" from Dball is more :BS
> 
> :r:r


Keep yapping, buddy... :tg


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> Yeah, and I'm sending it on a cessna that he can keep, too... :r
> 
> Hmm... it depends on what phase you are referencing. Let's say *throughout* next week... :tu


WOW!!!!!! Not looking too good for you Wayner123!!!!!!!

Wayne, Show him how it's done Florida Style!!!!!! Represent us well!!!!!

(Stirring the pot on both side :r )

Ron


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> Keep yapping, buddy... :tg


I grew up with four sisters and one brother all older than I. The sisters were always doing the neener neener thing!
Are you sure your not sisters?

:ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## DBall

Phase 2 complete.

I think I may push up my timetable. There is no way you are capable of competing with what is coming. It was nice knowing ya... :tu


----------



## DBall

Looks like your stuff will actually be _landing_ on Monday...


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Phase 1 completed. This shall be a grand finale indeed...
> 
> :tu


Well seems Dball decided to shoot off prematurely. I received phase 1 today. It was a 5 'er of my new favs; Don Lino 1989 maduro's Robusto's. (I'll post cigar p0rn later on tonight).

Nice hit, nice hit. But I certainly hope this is only a smidge of the grand finale. If not, I feel bad for you in how you are going to be truly destroyed. I look forward to phase 2.

In all seriousness, thanks so much for the smokes.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Well seems Dball decided to shoot off prematurely. I received phase 1 today. It was a 5 'er of my new favs; Don Lino 1989 maduro's Robusto's. (I'll post cigar p0rn later on tonight).
> 
> Nice hit, nice hit. But I certainly hope this is only a smidge of the grand finale. If not, I feel bad for you in how you are going to be truly destroyed. I look forward to phase 2.
> 
> In all seriousness, thanks so much for the smokes.


actually, you got phase 2... Phase 1 is the big one. This was just a little treat...


----------



## Ron1YY

Looks like he softened you up for the Kill!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## wayner123

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like he softened you up for the Kill!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


You really are an instigator. :r

I am just glad this is considered a treat. Now I don't feel so bad for what I am going to send next week.


----------



## Ron1YY

wayner123 said:


> You really are an instigator. :r
> 
> I am just glad this is considered a treat. Now I don't feel so bad for what I am going to send next week.


:r That the way!!!!!!!!! You go put a Whoopin on him Wayne!!!!!! :r

(Stirring the pot a little more :r )

Ron


----------



## MithShrike

Heh heh heh.


----------



## wayner123

Pictures of Dball's "treat" as promised:


----------



## freakygar

Hey 123,
What time does your mailman arrive?


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Hey 123,
> What time does your mailman arrive?


It's not going to be there today (just checked) and it won't be USPS, anyway... :tu

Oddly, it doesn't tell me when it is gonna arrive.


----------



## wayner123

ahc4353 said:


> Hey 123,
> What time does your mailman arrive?


She came and went already. No package from Dball. I some how knew it wasn't a USPS anyways.

But..... She did bring me Dball's doom. So I'll send it out today and he will get it Thursday. I'll post the DC soon.:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> It's not going to be there today (just checked) and it won't be USPS, anyway... :tu
> 
> Oddly, it doesn't tell me when it is gonna arrive.





wayner123 said:


> She came and went already. No package from Dball. I some how knew it wasn't a USPS anyways.
> 
> But..... She did bring me Dball's doom. So I'll send it out today and he will get it Thursday. I'll post the DC soon.:mn


This is like watching a duel with 2 sharpshooters!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Wow! This is getting good! If CS only had it's own reality TV program. 

Tonight on "In the Jungle": See if Dball survives Wayner's tropical bomb. This is a war for the ages. New York versus Florida, Hillary Clinton vs. Jeb Bush. Who will win? only time will tell. 

next week, on "In the Jungle": who will Ron make his bi%$#? We all know the answer ... jonny? are you still alive? *insert Ron's evil laugh*


----------



## freakygar

So now we call DBall, Hillary???  

I like it! :tu:tu


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> So now we call DBall, Hillary???
> 
> I like it! :tu:tu


That makes one of us, Sally...


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Wow! This is getting good! If CS only had it's own reality TV program.
> 
> Tonight on "In the Jungle": See if Dball survives Wayner's tropical bomb. This is a war for the ages. New York versus Florida, Hillary Clinton vs. Jeb Bush. Who will win? only time will tell.
> 
> next week, on "In the Jungle": who will Ron make his bi%$#? We all know the answer ... jonny? are you still alive? *insert Ron's evil laugh*


^ :r :r ^ Way too funny Jeff!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## wayner123

0103 8555 7491 9931 6439

The numbers above spell out your demise. If you seriously think you can compete you are delusional at best. I really hope you went all out, I kind of feel sorry for how bad you are going to lose. And if you don't admit you are beaten after this, then it just looks bad on you, like you are a sore loser!! :r:chk:gn


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> 0103 8555 7491 9931 6439
> 
> The numbers above spell out your demise. If you seriously think you can compete you are delusional at best. I really hope you went all out, I kind of feel sorry for how bad you are going to lose. And if you don't admit you are beaten after this, then it just looks bad on you, like you are a sore loser!! :r:chk:gn


You sound pretty confident Mr Wayner...


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> You sound pretty confident Mr Wayner...


Well I see it like this:

My last bomb to you was 10 points. You will have to send back more than 10 points to win. However, this bomb I'm sending this time is 10 points again. So to "win" you would really need to send 20+ points. So am I confident??....YES :tu


----------



## freakygar

With all this hype and the wait I will be pi$$ed if these are duds!


----------



## wayner123

ahc4353 said:


> With all this hype and the wait I will be pi$$ed if these are duds!


I can assure you that my end is no dud. :tu

Dball, I guess it is looking like ours will land the same time. Should be very interesting then.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Well I see it like this:
> 
> My last bomb to you was 10 points. You will have to send back more than 10 points to win. However, this bomb I'm sending this time is 10 points again. So to "win" you would really need to send 20+ points. So am I confident??....YES :tu


10 points, eh? Then how would you rate the previous hits before the humi, hmmmm? And on what scale are you rating these? Monetary value? Usefulness? This should prove to be very interesting.

oh... BTW,

Status: *Delivered * Delivered On: 02/26/2008 
10:30 A.M. Delivered To: DEBARY, FL, US


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> 10 points, eh? Then how would you rate the previous hits before the humi, hmmmm? And on what scale are you rating these? Monetary value? Usefulness? This should prove to be very interesting.
> 
> oh... BTW,
> 
> Status: *Delivered *Delivered On: 02/26/2008
> 10:30 A.M. Delivered To: DEBARY, FL, US


Interesting......

I am going home in an hour or so for lunch. If I have time, I'll post pics.

I would rate the hits before the humi all dead even. But that's my opinion, we shall put it to vote remember? :r


----------



## DBall

The vote is cool with me...


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> you have disregarded this:
> 
> Status: *Delivered *Delivered On: 02/26/2008
> 10:30 A.M. Delivered To: DEBARY, FL, US


No disregard, but that would not even take care of the cigars that were sent along with the humi. :ss

well...maybe it would be even on just the cigars.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> No disregard, but that would not even take care of the cigars that were sent along with the humi. :ss


 What are you talking about? I realized you didn't disregard that (which was why I changed my post), but are you saying that what you received TODAY isn't equivalent to the cigars???


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> No disregard, but that would not even take care of the cigars that were sent along with the humi. :ss
> 
> well...maybe it would be even on just the cigars.


You are saying that what you got today is equivalent to a tin of Africa Kuros, a PAM 26 and 2 Cabinguan Petites? Please tell me I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> You are saying that what you got today is equivalent to a tin of Africa Kuros, a PAM 26 and 2 Cabinguan Petites? Please tell me I'm reading that wrong.


Yeah, you are reading that wrong. I misread the delivery date DOH!! I was thinking of the Don Lino's, my bad. Sorry for any confusion.

I am very excited to see what you sent today. I'll be there soon. Keep watching folks as it gets very interesting.


----------



## Ron1YY

Forget the vote!!!! This thread has to be one of the most entertaining and best smack talk thread I've read in a long time!!!!!! Hat's off to both of you!!!!!

Personally, I think that you both went :mn on each other!!!!!

Waiting for the *Big Showdown* :ss :tu

Ron


----------



## hk3

WTF? I wanna see some pictures of this deal!


----------



## wayner123

Well, I come home knowing that my package is here. Now Dball and I had talked over PM about various things, and little did I know how serious he was about it.

All I can say is HOLY FREAKIN COW!!! :mn



















Dball knew my hobby of pipe carving and I made an off hand statement about wanting a belt sander. Lo and behold this crazy BOTL goes and knocks the door off the hinges with a 47lb package!!

This truly was a grand finale. No more need for smack talk. THANK YOU very much Dball. It's been great to know you and have this little fight :gn I am overwhelmed at the love Clubstogie gorillas display. From bombing threads to gifts of encouragement. This place truly is special and set apart from all other forums, or even groups offline.

THANK YOU SO MUCH Dball!!! Now I am going to go in debt on briar block!

I don't feel so bad now about what I sent you. It seems that you "brought it" and I sincerely appreciate that. However, I did as well and we shall see come Thursday!!


----------



## freakygar

Way to go DBall!! This really shows you pay attention when someone is talking. Your a class act!

All the best,
Al


----------



## DBall

Wayner... I'm glad it got to ya safely. You gotta be careful what ya tell people, man! 



wayner123 said:


> Dball knew my hobby of pipe carving and I made an off hand statement about wanting a belt sander. Lo and behold this crazy BOTL goes and knocks the door off the hinges with a 47lb package!!


I hope to see a pic of it set up and maybe, someday, a pipe from your workshop (not that I'd know what the hell to do with it, but I'd try to learn).



wayner123 said:


> I am overwhelmed at the love Clubstogie gorillas display. From bombing threads to gifts of encouragement. This place truly is special and set apart from all other forums, or even groups offline.


I agree fully with this. CS is a great place full of exceptional people.



wayner123 said:


> I don't feel so bad now about what I sent you. It seems that you "brought it" and I sincerely appreciate that. However, I did as well and we shall see come Thursday!!


Can't wait til Thursday!!!


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> I hope to see a pic of it set up and maybe, someday, a pipe from your workshop (not that I'd know what the hell to do with it, but I'd try to learn).


This is going to be so much fun when I get it set up. Thanks again.


----------



## Ron1YY

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!! 

What a HIT!!!!!! Nice Shot DBall!!!!!! Wayner123, Congrats on the new sander!! We want to see it setup and some of the Pipes you make with it!!!!!



Ron


----------



## TimButz2

I have been watching this unfold for awhile now, kudos to you both. You both have truely show what the spirit of CS is all about. With that said RG bump for you both.:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Wow, Dan. That is absolutely insane!! Nicely done!! 

Wayner, if this is a duel, all past action is irrelevant.  Good luck doing better than that! :r:r


----------



## DBall

TimButz2 said:


> I have been watching this unfold for awhile now, kudos to you both. You both have truely show what the spirit of CS is all about. With that said RG bump for you both.:tu


Much appreciated, Tim


----------



## SilverFox

Serious class acts to both Dball and Wayner

RG bump for sure

Way to have fun with it, respect each and still do it with class.


I am not worthy :ss


----------



## SEkayaker

haha fun to follow! one day ill take both of you down!!!


----------



## DBall

SEkayaker said:


> one day ill take both of you down!!!


Oh dude... don't _EVEN_ go there... :tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Oh dude... don't _EVEN_ go there... :tu


Are we going to to have to go :mn on his butt??

My pimp hand is itching yet again...


----------



## wayner123

The Dakotan said:


> Wow, Dan. That is absolutely insane!! Nicely done!!
> 
> Wayner, if this is a duel, all past action is irrelevant.  Good luck doing better than that! :r:r


We shall see on Thursday. I should have sent it express had I known Dball's would land today.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Are we going to to have to go :mn on his butt??


I don't know, but if we teamed up, we'd be pretty friggin dangerous.


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> We shall see on Thursday. I should have sent it express had I known Dball's would land today.


:r:r _I_ didn't even know when mine would land!


----------



## The Dakotan

wayner123 said:


> We shall see on Thursday. I should have sent it express had I known Dball's would land today.


That's true. But suspense can be a pretty powerful thing! If I were Dan, I'd be pretty nervous right now given how you've hit him in the past.



DBall said:


> I don't know, but if we teamed up, we'd be pretty friggin dangerous.


That's for sure! Way to go guys. The two of you could become the CS Welcome Wagon. LoL!


----------



## CigarMonkel

HOLY SMOKES! 47LB PACKAGE!? you shoulda pulled the wayne and slapped a few stamps on there! :r


----------



## DBall

CigarMonkel said:


> HOLY SMOKES! 47LB PACKAGE!? you shoulda pulled the wayne and slapped a few stamps on there! :r


The stamps were easily the funniest thing I've seen on any bomb. For reference:


----------



## wayner123

*Your item arrived at 8: 27 AM on February 28, 2008 in ROCHESTER, NY*

Whooo Hooo!!:ss


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> *Your item arrived at 8: 27 AM on February 28, 2008 in ROCHESTER, NY*
> 
> Whooo Hooo!!:ss


Whooo Hooo indeed... holy shit. Just like you said before, there's no place for smack talk. I am humbled. I was the recipient of an incredible, thoughtful gesture for sure.

Wayne, this war with you has been a pleasure and, in your own words, "this truly was a grand finale".

Now, unfortunately for all you poor people following this thread, I got it right before I got to work and couldn't get a picture snapped (I came in late as a result of having to pick up and staple my jaw back in place).

In an effort to PIF and have a little bit of fun with this grand finale, I'll give you the chance to win a prize (providing you live in the US and you weren't previously made aware of it by Wayner).

Wayner hit me with A FULL BOX (yeah... you read that right). Guess what the box was of and I'll send you one or two. Pictures will come at lunch (as I'm sure there will be a winner by then).

Again, Wayner, thank you. You're a class act for sure... :tu


----------



## LordOfWu

I'm going to say it was a box of RASCC...of course that could just be a :mn guess...


----------



## DBall

LordOfWu said:


> I'm going to say it was a box of RASCC...of course that could just be a :mn guess...


Wow... that was a short contest. I knew it wouldn't take long, but geez...

PM me your address, I'll get em out this afternoon.

...for those of you playing at home:*

WAYNER got me a friggin BOX of RASSC!*

Pics around 3 EST


----------



## LordOfWu

PM sent.

I just want to say, this has been a fantastic post to watch, and you both are clearly great BOTLs. This may go down as the bar by which duels are measured!

:chk:chk


----------



## DBall

LordOfWu said:


> PM sent.


Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 7609 0801

It will leave NY tonight :tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Whooo Hooo indeed... holy shit. Just like you said before, there's no place for smack talk. I am humbled. I was the recipient of an incredible, thoughtful gesture for sure.
> 
> Wayne, this war with you has been a pleasure and, in your own words, "this truly was a grand finale".
> 
> Now, unfortunately for all you poor people following this thread, I got it right before I got to work and couldn't get a picture snapped (I came in late as a result of having to pick up and staple my jaw back in place).
> 
> In an effort to PIF and have a little bit of fun with this grand finale, I'll give you the chance to win a prize (providing you live in the US and you weren't previously made aware of it by Wayner).
> 
> Wayner hit me with A FULL BOX (yeah... you read that right). Guess what the box was of and I'll send you one or two. Pictures will come at lunch (as I'm sure there will be a winner by then).
> 
> Again, Wayner, thank you. You're a class act for sure... :tu


Glad you got them in safely. That was the oldest box I could get without paying vintage prices. So I hope that's ok.

You too are a class act and look forward to herfing with you one day!

So the big question remains....... Do you admit you are beaten? :r:r


----------



## shilala

wtf is a RASSC???


----------



## DBall

wayner123 said:


> Glad you got them in safely. That was the oldest box I could get without paying vintage prices. So I hope that's ok.


Yuck... who likes old smokes 



wayner123 said:


> You too are a class act and look forward to herfing with you one day!


Thanks, man... I'll be in FL in March. I may take you up on that!



wayner123 said:


> So the big question remains....... Do you admit you are beaten? :r:r


I don't know about beaten, I think we're pretty close... (I do feel you may be ahead by a bit, and I'm gonna send out a final shot to even that up... obviously, nothing in return is required... I wanna end this even and take care of that "oldest smoke" thing  ).

What I will say for certain is that I am humbled by your generosity and that this, as a bombing war, went WAY beyond what I though it would. The fact that you hit me with a great selection of smokes, a beautiful humidor that will soon replace my current desktop and lastly with and entire BOX of my absolute favorite smokes speaks volumes of your character.


----------



## DBall

shilala said:


> wtf is a RASSC???


RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (you're first habano, I believe)


----------



## shilala

DBall said:


> RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (you're first habano, I believe)


Woah, dood, wayner is cracked. Someone oughta see if he's taking his meds.


----------



## MithShrike

Yeah wayne's a good guy. NICE hit.


----------



## Ron1YY

First and foremost, Thank you both for the GREAT thread!!!!!!! The grand finale was exactly that, a GRAND FINALE!!!!!!

I mean, Man!!! First a power sander!!!! Then a WHOLE box of RASCC!!!!

You both are AMAZING!!!!!!



shilala said:


> Woah, dood, wayner is cracked. Someone oughta see if he's taking his meds.


Scott, he's not off his meds, It's the Florida Sun baking our brains down here :r

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Nicely handled on both sides. I say it's a draw.



I'm sure you guys know the only way to settle a draw.

Maybe it could be an annual or semi-annual event.

All the best,
Al


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> I say it's a draw.


Hmm... even still, there's _one_ little thing I wanted to send to Mr. Wayne... just a little parting shot.

DC 0103 8555 7493 1824 8856

Leaving tonight. :tu


----------



## shilala

Ron1YY said:


> Scott, he's not off his meds, It's the Florida Sun baking our brains down here :r


Whew. I was worried for a minute.


----------



## Rhody738

Ron1YY said:


> Scott, he's not off his meds, It's the Florida Sun baking our brains down here


I don't know about that, I saw him today sizing up my car for a shipping crate! I understand Wayne that a car would be a great bomb, but it's MY car!

He just goes a bit overboard sometimes..... :r


----------



## Troop_lee

Well I would say that Wayne is Crazy!


----------



## DBall

Lord of Wu and Wayner, both of your packages are out.


----------



## The Dakotan

This has been a great thread fellas! Kudos to both of you for beating the chit out of each other! 

I love CS. It's a great place with great B/SOTL!!


----------



## DBall

DOH!

I forgot the pics. Feast your eyes on these little beauties!!!







In case it wasn't made abundantly clear, these are one of my all time favorite smokes, period.


----------



## LordOfWu

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## shilala

Those cigars are makin me moist.


----------



## freakygar

Saw this. Thought of you guys.


----------



## MithShrike

I love them things.


----------



## zipper

You both are absolutely nuts!



I love it!


----------



## DBall

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 1824 8856
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:52 AM on March 1, 2008 in DEBARY, FL 32713.

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## shilala

Uh oh.


----------



## DBall

shilala said:


> Uh oh.


Not really much of an "uh-oh", just something I wanted to send to him earlier.

:tu


----------



## wayner123

DBall said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 1824 8856
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 10:52 AM on March 1, 2008 in DEBARY, FL 32713.
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


They most certainly did land:










Thank you so much. I have been wanting to try a clear havana for a while now, and the others in company are awesome as well. Thanks so much dball.


----------



## LordOfWu

Got my end for winning the contest...yet more proof of what a great BOTL DBall is!










Don Lino Africa PC
5 Vegas 'A' PC
Oliva V Lancero
and of course...
2x RASCCs!!!

Thanks Dan!!!

Now, I'm going to pretend I did not just give my address to a guy who would send another guy a friggin' belt sander, and just go on with my life like there is no danger whatsoever...yep, that's what I'm going to do...aw crap!


----------



## DBall

Glad they both landed... will we get a review of the RASCCs, LordOfWu? 

They are from a different box than Wayner's (a few months older), but I put the box code on the note...


----------



## JE3146

LordOfWu said:


> Now, I'm going to pretend I did not just give my address to a guy who would send another guy a friggin' belt sander, and just go on with my life like there is no danger whatsoever...yep, that's what I'm going to do...aw crap!


We all make mistakes.... :r

oh boy...


----------



## CigarMonkel

you two are insane. plain and simple. 



insane.


----------



## SilverFox

wayner123 said:


> They most certainly did land:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I have been wanting to try a clear havana for a while now, and the others in company are awesome as well. Thanks so much dball.


That 05 R&J limitada is a truly fine fine smoke. I have about a half a dozen left and each and everyone I smoked was as good as the last.

Nice job


----------



## LordOfWu

DBall said:


> Glad they both landed... will we get a review of the RASCCs, LordOfWu?
> 
> They are from a different box than Wayner's (a few months older), but I put the box code on the note...


Absolutely! Couple of weeks I'm going to herf with the Front Rangers up in Fort Collins, you should see a review shortly after that!

Once again, thank you so very much!!!

:chk:chk


----------

